# Bucks experimenting with Giannis Antetokounmpo at point guard



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> What seemed like a mad Summer League experiment will become a reality Tuesday: Giannis Antetokounmpo will start at point guard for the Milwaukee Bucks when they take on the Cleveland Cavaliers in a preseason game. Antetokounmpo will start with Khris Middleton and Jabari Parker on the wings, Ersan Ilyasova at power forward and Zaza Pachulia at center.
> 
> Antetokounmpo has grown to nearly seven feet with a 7'3 wingspan, but has flashed the playmaking skills of much smaller players in his brief NBA career. This is why the Bucks often played him at point guard during the July Summer League. Antetokounmpo committed many turnovers, but also showed glimpses of what is possible with his combination of size and skills.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/10/13/6970469/giannis-antetokounmpo-point-guard-milwaukee-bucks


----------

